# Quick Video showing the Vantage and IPB16 in action



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Ahhh the Ferrari of the microskif world


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Stunning video! Graham, killer job!


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

I have fallen hard for that damn Caimen. Gonna start fundraising for my dream boat.


----------

